# Mouse repellent?



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

We have not been able to run our layout much this year because we had a lot of work done on our house and it's drawn all our attention. Our trains are stored in an outdoor shed/car barn. Today I ran the trains briefly and discovered that a chipmunk or a mouse had taken up residence in a heavyweight passenger car--left a huge ball of leaves and debris and chewed through a lot of wires, and chewed the heads of some passengers for good measure. The car will need a lot of repair.

Any suggestions for repelling small rodents? I wonder if cayenne pepper sprinkled around would deter them?

I suppose I could set traps, but the supply of new rodent sis close ot limitless. I want to keep them out of the cars. Any suggestions welcome


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Mothballs, or the larger "cakes" of the same stuff. 

Last year I tried some of the pepper-based repellent, it seemed to work ok until we had some wet weather, then it turned into a moldy, slimy, smelly mess.


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

An old farmer gave me a method for getting rid of mice in the barns without harming the cats, etc. He mixed 1/2 and 1/2 mixture of cornmeal and plaster of paris and set it out in a dish with a dish of water nearby. Now use your imagination.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

No, I don't want to try to exterminate the mice, I just want to keep them away. Ray I remember your posting now about pepper. The cars are in a dry shed, but it's so humid around here that I'm sure I'd end up with the same mold. Mothballs--thanks for the tip! I'll try that


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Mothballs are good for confined spaces. You'll need a LOT of them for larger or ventilated ones. Putting them in net bags IN the cars is an option - if you don't mind them rattling around. Otherwise, check them often and change them as needed.

Somebody once told me cheap urinal/toilet cakes work almost as well. And so does the smell of a blacksnake. A shiny metallic thing that moves quickly at irregular intervals is supposed to help scare all sorts of vermin - from mice to birds to cats - off, too.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a box of 'Fresh Cab' Botanical Rodent Repellent. THe box has several sacks of strong smelling pepper/mothball smell. Each is effctive for a few weeks. Seems to work fine, pretty strong smell, but not real bad. Lumber yard had it, I've seen it in hardware stores also.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By Mik on 21 Jul 2011 08:59 PM 
Mothballs ... Putting them in net bags IN the cars is an option 



i did put mothballs in my orchard. 
do you know these choclat-eggs? kinder surprise or similar.
taking the plastik container that holds the little toys, i gave one half a hook from thin, soft wire. the other side got three perforations (1/3 inch) low from the side, at an angle of about 45 degrees.

putting three mothballs in every container, i had to change once a year.

you could hang these under/inside the roof of your trainshed.

not to forget the excellent excuse for buying the eggs!

ond/or you could "paint" the inner walls of your trainshed with diesel or old fashioned lamp oil (not the modern parfumed stuff) the smell is not to the likening of the rodents.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I know this is not what you really want, but your plight made me think of a photo somebody posted here years ago that kinda says it all.










He seems to be saying "You meeses better get started on the ballast cleaning and realigning that north curve if you know what's good for you!"

Best of luck at finding a good repellent,
David Meashey


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Good for rats, munks and mice...... None of the repellents, natural or electronic worked.

So Chip & Dale are getting lots of followers visiting them in the promised land. 

Zapper 

Craig


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I, for one, like the smell of moth balls. No one else in my family does. They think I'm mad. Where have I heard that phrase.







My wife will not use them because of their possible carcinogenic nature.







Oh well. As for not wanting to kill the mice, don't even fret over a few stiffs. They can out produce your efforts to eradicate them completely. Remember that they carry all sorts of nasty things







, and their droppings and urine are even worse. Having spent forty years plus in the construction business, I have had my fair share of contact with mice and the stuff they leave behind. I was never sickened, that I know of, by any of it. But then again, I have always been in good health. Must be hereditary. I'd worry about kids







more than myself around rodent infested places.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't care about killing them, I just assume it's a lost cause and more trouble than it's worth. Our trains reside in a long narrow car barn (16x2 ft). If I put a trap in there I'd be cleaning it out all the time and like you say, they will always outproduce my ability to trap them. 

I have a messed-up heavyweight that I need to disinfect and clean. But I went to my local hobby store today and they had a single B&O coach at a good price to replace the one the mice chewed up. So I spent a little time this evening adding window shades and a few other details to that car while the other one "airs out." I'll fix it up again and send it out.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Try "Bubblicious" Watermelon bubble gum. Pre-chew a piece, don't touch the gum with your hands and use the wrapper to place it or "spit it out" to the location where you want it. The scent will attract small critters and if they decide to eat it, they will choke on the gum from the size of the piece. We use this to kill moles and ground squirrels. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

For some reason I STILL have this mental picture of you eventually hunting "goofers" ala Caddyshack.....


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

'Ol **** No! I'm an avid golfer with a 3 handicap...but there's no way I'm chasing a goofer! MIK, get rid of that mental picture, at 6'3" 240lbs. there's no way I look like Bill Murray and if you talk to "'Ol Grandpa" out west (Dave Goodson). He would first laugh, then tell you a long, drawn out story about the first day we meet. First came a laugh, second came the phrase "chumley." and he has been giggling ever since. Good times, good friends! 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

what do you need mouse repellent for ? simply unplug the mouse ! or if it is a wireless mouse then take the batteries out !














sorry, could not resist...


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By sschaer on 26 Jul 2011 01:45 AM 
what do you need mouse repellent for ? simply unplug the mouse ! or if it is a wireless mouse then take the batteries out !














sorry, could not resist...


Where's the Hook?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Put a black snake in the shed. We have plenty (of both mice and snakes) back in my woods.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

So, what do you put in the shed to get rid of the snakes. Reminds of the song; There was an old woman who swallowed a fly, I don't know why she swallowed a fly, perhaps she'll die. There was an old woman who swallowed a spider. She swallowed a spider to catch the fly. But I don't know why she swallowed the fly. Perhaps she'll die. there was an old woman who swallowed a bird. She swallowed the bird to catch the spider to catch the fly..........................................................


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Where's the Hook?" 

In Never-Never Land, still trying to kill Peter Pan.









Back to the mice. Do any of those ultra sound vermin repellers work off batteries? Perhaps one of those with a Jerry-rigged solar recharger from a solar garden lamp? 

Just a thought, 
David Meashey


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an ultrasonic rodent/insect repeller in our garage and it does not work with either bugs nor mice. Plugs into 110. I cannot imagine that they would work off of batteries or a combination batt/solar setup. 

Chas


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"I have an ultrasonic rodent/insect repeller in our garage and it does not work with either bugs nor mice. Plugs into 110. I cannot imagine that they would work off of batteries or a combination batt/solar setup. " 

Well then it was not such a good idea, but I had no personal experience with them, and advertizing being what it is . . . My ultrasonic toothbrush is battery, so I thought it might be reasonable that a battery system existed for the repeller. Perhaps the moth balls or other odor devices are the best choice. Anyway, I am out of ideas. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

No, no. I meant where's the hook. Like in the old Gong show. Never mind. he who laughs last, had it explained to him.


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

*After the chipmunks started to take one small bite out of my peppers and tomato's, war was declared.... 

They had the initial advantage, large numbers. I bought an ultrasonic device that would chase them away. They had a party around it. Then I bought a vibrating device that you partially bury. It promised to make them leave town. Ha! They think it's some kind of fertility shrine. The females are really fond of it. :b 

Get the death chamber..... 

Craig *


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

*P.S. I did bag one of those damn tree rats too....*


----------

